# Should an 11 week old teacup sleep through the night?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If she had a busy day, and was tired, it is not surprising she slept! Pups tend to play in short bursts - 15-20 minutes, and then flop. If she continues to seem lethargic, and does not want to eat or drink, call your vet for advice. You may find it helpful to "free feed" her - choose a high quality kibble, and have it available to her all day. I have done this with tiny dogs that were not very interested in eating as pups. You can always move her onto another diet when she is a bit older.


----------



## funnygirl (Mar 31, 2011)

I understand they sleep a lot but I guess I was hoping another teacup owner could assure me that the puppy, who most likely has hypoglycemia, doesn't need to be woken to eat something. I don't want her to fall asleep and not wake up. :tremble:


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I am not a toy owner, but I have a mini. I am concerned that the puppy is sometimes falling over and you have to force feed her, especially because she is so tiny (less than 2 pounds) and potentially very young (maybe 6 weeks). Have you talked to your vet about the falling over sometimes while walking and the fact that she won't eat without your force feeding her?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My first papillon puppy was a similar size to your little one - possibly even smaller. She ate well during the day, and slept all night, except for a pee break during the early hours. Pups should not need a meal during the night - I used to feed mine their last meal of the day about 8pm, and breakfast around 7.30 am, but if you free feed you could leave kibble and water in the crate with her. If you suspect hypoglycemia, I would talk to your vet - much better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## MGA828 (Mar 25, 2011)

To start off: I have 4 poodles all toys and mini's, however my toys are not small. My one toy was very, very small when I first got her. She was 8 weeks old and just 2 pounds, she was probably the smallest of all the dogs as a puppy. She was so small as a puppy that lots of people thought she wouldn't be very big once full grown. She is now 6 years old and quite big for a toy. I actually call her a mini, but she is a toy. 

Your pup might grown and grown like mine did or she might stay small. At such a young age they are all pretty much tiny, especially the toys. 

When Zoe first came home at 8 weeks she was fed 3 meals a day. She did play and run around alot, but she didn't go non stop all through the day. She would play and nap, play and nap, etc.

You really don't have to worry about walking her up in the middle of the night to eat. Your pup really doesn't have to eat in the middle of the night. I might find the need to wake her up if say she didn't eat much at all that day, but really if she is sleeping at night then let her sleep and feed her once she has waken up. 

What is it that you are feeding her? Why is it that you are having to force feed her? Having to force feed her is very concerning to me and no pup should really have to be force fed. They will eat and eat a good bit. What makes you think that she is hypoglycemic? Have you had any of these issues checked out by a vet? If no, I would have her seen by a vet right away - these issues are quite worrisome and can in fact be very serious and in such a young pup possibly be fatal.


----------

